# Recyled acrylic blanks



## mikegerecht (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm looking at doing a Green Craft Show selling wood pens from nonendangered species,  but my acrylics would be out....unless I am using recycled plastic. Anyone make pen blanks from recycled plastics or other sources that might be considered "green."  Searched postings but didn't see anything on this.


----------



## Edgar (Feb 11, 2016)

mikegerecht said:


> I'm looking at doing a Green Craft Show selling wood pens from nonendangered species,  but my acrylics would be out....unless I am using recycled plastic. Anyone make pen blanks from recycled plastics or other sources that might be considered "green."  Searched postings but didn't see anything on this.



Have you checked out all the "worthless wood" and other natural castings (acorns, pine cones, etc) that are available at Exotic Blanks? Would those fit that definition if the majority of the blank is wood or recycled material? 

If it has to be 100% recycled material, perhaps PVC or corian blanks?


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 11, 2016)

Any of the 'ice' pattern, where blanks are made into small chips and then recast.

Bowling ball blanks (although I have not seen them lately)

Alternate Ivory saves real ivory.

Alternate Ebony saves real ebony trees.
Alternate Briar.

I'll keep thinking about it.


----------



## low_48 (Feb 11, 2016)

Cutoffs from water supply and waste water PVC pipe. I've always like the blue waste water pipe color. Might be able to buy some broken stock at an industrial supply house. Your post will likely bring out the old guys. This is the stuff we played with before you could buy 10,000 different kinds of acrylic blanks on-line. You know, the good old days of experimentation around here!


----------



## Rick_G (Feb 11, 2016)

Here's a video on recycling HDPE plastic, ie melting and then you could make your own pen blanks with it.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUR6_bQLU-E


----------



## 1080Wayne (Feb 11, 2016)

HDPE is recycled into plastic lumber . Neither it or the PVC mentioned above will give a high gloss finish , but they make a durable pen . Your polyethylene terephthalate Coke bottle will probably be recycled into your next carpet , but I guess you could recycle a piece of your current one . Your LDPE garbage bags will probably contain 10-15% recycled manufacturers LDPE waste . You could melt them down . Again , tough , but low gloss . Polypropylene would be similar , but harder to source , unless you have access to baler twine . Your polystyrene foam coffee cups , I would not recommend .


----------



## dogcatcher (Feb 11, 2016)

You can save the drilling scraps and the chips from resin cast blanks and cast them with clear resin.  Better watch the color mix, or you might make some really ugly combinations.   Same can be done with chips of wood from turning projects.


----------



## 79spitfire (Feb 11, 2016)

Home made Micarta, using scrap, or tossed out denim might fit the bill. Again, no high gloss, (although you might with a CA finish), but the pen would be indestructible.


----------



## mikegerecht (Feb 12, 2016)

edohmann said:


> Have you checked out all the "worthless wood" and other natural castings (acorns, pine cones, etc) that are available at Exotic Blanks? Would those fit that definition if the majority of the blank is wood or recycled material?
> 
> If it has to be 100% recycled material, perhaps PVC or corian blanks?


Good suggestion. Thanks. Perhaps not as eco as recycled plastic but pens made of pine cones sure comes across better than pens made of plastic in this case.


----------



## efrulla (Feb 14, 2016)

Don't know if this would fly but I use the shavings from my acrylic turnings to make new blanks.  I stuff the mold with them and them fill the mold with Aulimilite Water Clear.  They come out looking pretty cool.


----------

